# Burlington, Iowa Police Chief Dave Wunnenberg



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Iowa police chief dies at local marina

Burlington, Iowa Police Chief Dave Wunnenberg died Wednesday, April 18th after falling from a barge at Bluff Harbor Marina while working for the marina off duty.

Chief Wunnenberg was 54 years old and had been a member of the Burlington Police Department for 31 years. He was promoted to chief in 1998 and was set to retire this October. 

His funeral is Monday, April 23rd at St. John's Church in Burlington at 10:30 am. In lieu of flowers memorials have been established for Twin to Twin Transfusion Syndrome Foundation and the Burlington Area Crime Stoppers.


----------

